# Help Needed!



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I tried to set up a on line petition to send to Gander but my computer keeps error messaging before I can complete the forms. I was hoping someone else could give it a try and see if they can get it to work and post up the link!

I have access to a number of other hunting sites or contacts that would be willing to spread the word about this issue and to let Gander and Cablea;s know that we are no longer going to patronize them!

Ron

http://www.petitiononline.com/petition.html


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ron.... I had the same problem. I also had a problem with the site "freezing up" on me. It could have been a problem on my end as I have a slow connection from my home computer, although it seems like I can access almost anything else.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I can seem to get it to work ,but if someone could type up the statement I'll start the petition...My communications skills suck sometimes and also I probably would have a tentancy to start calling names :lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I tried as well and it is not going to work

Bob


----------

